# anyway to build to build a homemade squat rack or somthing?



## Alleyezonme (Jun 29, 2007)

well first i started off with dumbbel squats then progressed to squating with the barbelle, but i only got up to like 105 lbs, and i wood basically just power clean it and then lift it above my head and slowly bring it down into position, i dont kno if this is the best way, but it allowed me to squat for al ittle, however today i  noticed a slight pain that still there wen i raise my arm, near my right shoulder blade, so id just liek to take proper precaution, and really get a squat rack/bar of somesort  thats inexpensive


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

I doubt that you can build one at lower cost than you can buy a used one.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 30, 2007)

I disagree. I built a really primitive one with my dad. I'll make some pics of it this week and post them here. You can also do pullups in it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 30, 2007)

What equipment did you use to make it?  Who had the skills?  Where did the materials come from?  How much did the materials cost?  What are the odds that all of this will come together for him?

I bought a used rack for $70 US.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, where'd you get that? 

I was in a lucky position because my dad is good at DIY work and we already had some of the materials. The materials are damn cheap though if you buy em at some DIY store. 

I wouldn't bother with all the trouble however, if you could just buy one for 70$.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought it from Play It Again Sports.  The best time to buy is in March.  Which is the time that most New Years resolutioners give up.


----------



## Phred (Jun 30, 2007)

Alleyezonme said:


> well first i started off with dumbbel squats then progressed to squating with the barbelle, but i only got up to like 105 lbs, and i wood basically just power clean it and then lift it above my head and slowly bring it down into position, i dont kno if this is the best way, but it allowed me to squat for al ittle, however today i  noticed a slight pain that still there wen i raise my arm, near my right shoulder blade, so id just liek to take proper precaution, and really get a squat rack/bar of somesort  thats inexpensive


This link has some ideas, go about half way down the page for a rack diagram and schematic Homemade Equipment Ideas | IronOnline Health and Fitness Database


----------



## danny81 (Jun 30, 2007)

eziest way. just take two of those horse things that the police use to blockade off areas and use that. I use it and works fne for me


----------



## barbell boy (Jun 30, 2007)

Alleyezonme said:


> well first i started off with dumbbel squats then progressed to squating with the barbelle, but i only got up to like 105 lbs, and i wood basically just power clean it and then lift it above my head and slowly bring it down into position, i dont kno if this is the best way, but it allowed me to squat for al ittle, however today i  noticed a slight pain that still there wen i raise my arm, near my right shoulder blade, so id just liek to take proper precaution, and really get a squat rack/bar of somesort  thats inexpensive



I had the same problem i could squat more than i could clean and lift onto my shoulders, i just ended up going to a gym as a casual for my leg day


----------

